# Traffic Scoop



## HoneyBadger1 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if it has been discussed on here but if you are looking for a funny page to follow on Twitter and Facebool, check out "Traffic Scoop". It's fun to read about all Bolo's outside your AOP and see pictures uploaded from all around the state.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone find the irony in his constant tweets and pictures posted from the highway in which he bitches about people having their head up their ass and driving distracted? 

Following him on Twitter got real old real quickly.


----------



## HoneyBadger1 (Aug 24, 2012)

you are right, I haven't followed him on twitter as i figured it would be over kill but still find some of his facebook post pretty funny


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

GMass said:


> Anyone find the irony in his constant tweets and pictures posted from the highway in which he bitches about people having their head up their ass and driving distracted?
> 
> Following him on Twitter got real old real quickly.


Who cares, grumpy. He brings the funny.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

How can anyone find fault with this:



> MSP Peabody Crash Update: Stupid bitch railed the cruiser while he was outside of it. Her mirror clipped him in the elbow. The "slow down move the fuck over" law isn't hard to under-fucking-stand!


He's hilarious, very pro-police and provides the necessary service of shaming idiots.
Can't ask for a better citizen in this Commonwealth.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Scoop is also a MC member.


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

Old my ass. You'll follow and you'll fucking like it.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hank Moody said:


> I stopped following you awhile ago. Same tweets different day. You are the biggest whacker out there. Every MSP cruiser you see is "raging".


I say rage on. Deep down you know that is what you are thinking when you are behind the 'wheel' of your Segway.


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

That's why we got some big changes coming again.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

LGriffin said:


> How can anyone find fault with this:
> 
> He's hilarious, very pro-police and provides the necessary service of shaming idiots.
> Can't ask for a better citizen in this Commonwealth.


X2!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Hank Moody said:


> I stopped following you awhile ago. Same tweets different day. You are the biggest whacker out there. Every MSP cruiser you see is "raging".


This.

He needs a little 90/13B in his life. He's the only guy I know of that complains about distracted drivers by photographing / tweeting about them WHILE DRIVING.

After his not first, not second, but third picture in as many weeks of non-conventional / UC cars during active, dynamic scenes, I stopped following him. What a fucking douche move from a "pro police" guy.



LGriffin said:


> How can anyone find fault with this:
> 
> He's hilarious, very pro-police and provides the necessary service of shaming idiots.
> Can't ask for a better citizen in this Commonwealth.


Most whackers are pro-police and he IS the very idiot he likes to shame. I'm not impressed. Put the fucking phone down and drive, that's what I want.


----------



## 13B (Sep 8, 2010)

Every van is a LEC lol


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

GMass said:


> After his not first, not second, but third picture in as many weeks of non-conventional / UC cars during active, dynamic scenes, I stopped following him. What a fucking douche move from a "pro police" guy.


He's rarely in my area so I don't get regular updates. I haven't seen that but raising the nip flag is on par with something the libtard media would pull.

TS, Have your newly upgraded five man crew back it down and stick with the funnies.
Jeopardizing officer safety just to show MaHky MaHk why traffic is fucked in Dorchester ain't cool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow. I think the guy is a douche, but I'm not wasting a single calorie of energy on it. That guy is ALLLLL sorts of angry.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Angry Pete was awesome, can't wait until he's back. Im a huge fan of TrafficScoop, but i'm an impartial judge since i've been featured in his posts many times, other members here have been featured too


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmmmm, how does TS answer all this gahbage?

1. _"TS thinks that the MSP jurisdiction consists of the "North Whore" and "Route Fun" only."_ That's a fucking laugh considering we can pick up the entire MSP. Not our fault A and H Troop are the more entertaining Troops in the state.

2. _"After his not first, not second, but third picture in as many weeks of non-conventional / UC cars during active, dynamic scenes, I stopped following him."_ What's the difference between posting our photos vs when MSP and NEMLEC post their unmarks on their own Twitter feed for the world to see, during active scenes?

3. Tweeting and Texting While Driving? When? The angry shit is preprogrammed every day. It's called entertainment, a fucked up entertainment. Don't need to be driving to be bullshit at the world. Fuck, what if I were on a detail?

What cop throws out fucking chapter numbers by the way? _"He needs a little 90/13B in his life."_ No cop I know talks like that. Cause I sure as shit don't. Oops.

Anyone know what campus GMass patrols so TS can rage that shit?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

Salem state. Come find me.


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

GMass said:


> Salem state. Come find me.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Is it.......is it over?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Everyone has taken it in the seat in this thread....


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

From a practical standpoint, I spend a considerable amount of time on the roads of Marxachusetts traveling to/from the central part of the state to the depressing Merrimack Valley (for those of you east of Rte. 128, yes... life does exist in other parts). TS is much more accurate (and amusing for that matter) than any other source; they have actually given me enough of a heads up to find alternate routes around more than a few incidents or at least some insight as to why I am sitting in stopped traffic (especially ones in Central Mass that some dork in a cubicle, who is not even in the BZ Copter, doesn't get the info on the air until a half hour later).

From an entertainment standpoint, I think TS is funny in a very PC/scripted world. If people don't like TS for any number of reasons, don't follow - simple as that. No different than the people that come here to MC and take exception with our "analysis", for lack of a better term, of a variety of life's events.

As far as taking pictures of unmarked or marked vehicles, if you're in the public view anyone can take your picture or record you. I haven't seen anything putting officers in jeopardy that isn't in a self aggrandizing press release via the internet, FB, or twitter posts by specific agencies themselves (or worse, the news stations with helicopter above an active scene).

Plus, maybe if you're nice, you might get a TS end of the year award like some esteemed MC members (which was very amusing while I was sick and couldn't go anywhere for a week over New Years, BTW)

"Needs a little 90/13B in his life"??... Speaking in Chapter/Sections rather than plain english... umm... did you just graduate the academy?

Just my two cents, take it or leave it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Bravo Sir, Bravo


+1

Holy crap some of y'all need to refuckinglax. In an uber PC world, he (she?) is refreshing and hi-larious. Like 24 said, don't like it, don't read it. And I'm pretty sure those photos of "under cover LEC vans", weren't.... Dude knows people you and I know, so I seriously doubt he will tweet something fucked up. My only issue is how Worcester scared him off so quickly... Nut up.....


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Johnny Law said:


> Everyone has taken it in the seat in this thread....


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

TopCop24 said:


> Angry Pete was awesome, can't wait until he's back. Im a huge fan of TrafficScoop, but i'm an impartial judge since i've been featured in his posts many times, other members here have been featured too


You're all stars but i've been accused of being Angry Pete.
That's misery at it's finest.
Where's my fuckin' award??? ;-)

(Sent from my obamaphone )


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

LGriffin said:


> (Sent from my obamaphone )


Speaking about free phones...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't like the _Boston Globe._

Since I don't like it, I don't read it.

Problem solved.


----------

